# glad to see the biggest fad in football go down. HOW BOUT THEM DAWGS!



## work2play2 (Nov 29, 2014)

by far the biggest fad in all of sports. a team everyone roots for because their neighbor roots for them. most fans cant name 5 players off the team. its the "how bout them dawgs"!!!! hey if you aint playing in the ACC you aint playing football!!!!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 29, 2014)

The the only thing better than watching the dawgs lose is watching my unranked horrible year having Gators handle the ACC's best team


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> The the only thing better than watching the dawgs lose is watching my unranked horrible year having Gators handle the ACC's best team



Gators are playing Tech?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

work2play2 said:


> by far the biggest fad in all of sports. a team everyone roots for because their neighbor roots for them. most fans cant name 5 players off the team. its the "how bout them dawgs"!!!! hey if you aint playing in the ACC you aint playing football!!!!



Yeah, a fad .  If the Dawgs don't win a game next year, I'll still be a fan.  I know many people who didn't know Bama had a football team until they started winning again the last few years, then it's Roll Tide even though they can't name Alabama's starting QB or where he went to HS.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 29, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> Gators are playing Tech?


If we can get it done today that may be a easily defensible statement!


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2014)

work2play2 said:


> by far the biggest fad in all of sports. a team everyone roots for because their neighbor roots for them. most fans cant name 5 players off the team. its the "how bout them dawgs"!!!! hey if you aint playing in the ACC you aint playing football!!!!



I love how these fence riders come out of the woodwork......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

work2play2 said:


> by far the biggest fad in all of sports. a team everyone roots for because their neighbor roots for them. most fans cant name 5 players off the team. its the "how bout them dawgs"!!!! hey if you aint playing in the ACC you aint playing football!!!!





We'll said. 

Stay on the couch dogs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

Let it go bro, and go wit da flo . . . ACC ACC ACC


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 29, 2014)

tcward said:


> I love how these fence riders come out of the woodwork......



Every fan base has "that guy". I guess he is Lilburn Joe's replacement.


----------



## work2play2 (Nov 29, 2014)

not a tech fan. just enjoy watching "go dawgs" lose. let the responses continue    havn lil fun!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

work2play2 said:


> not a tech fan. just enjoy watching "go dawgs" lose. let the responses continue    havn lil fun!



They can't handle it too well.  Don't know why as they have no winning tradition but they can't.   Oh well. Carry on


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Every fan base has "that guy". I guess he is Lilburn Joe's replacement.



im sure Lilburne Joe is laughing mighty hard right now.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> im sure Lilburne Joe is laughing mighty hard right now.



He's lurking and laughing.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 29, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> im sure Lilburne Joe is laughing mighty hard right now.



I would certainly hope he is. Tech beat Georgia today. They gotta enjoy it cause it will be another 4 or 5 years before it happens again.


----------



## work2play2 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I would certainly hope he is. Tech beat Georgia today. They gotta enjoy it cause it will be another 4 or 5 years before it happens again.



whatever makes yourself feel better


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 29, 2014)

work2play2 said:


> whatever makes yourself feel better



I feel fine but thanks for your concern.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> He's lurking and laughing.




Yep !!! 




Hardwoods said:


> I feel fine but thanks for your concern.





No yo don't . . .


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No yo don't . . .



Well...maybe fine was the wrong word. But it looks like I feel better than some of my Dawg brethren.


----------



## 308fan (Nov 29, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> The the only thing better than watching the dawgs lose is watching my unranked horrible year having Gators handle the ACC's best team



and lose...acc sweeps sec


----------



## work2play2 (Nov 29, 2014)

If you are not playing in the ACC you aint playn football!


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2014)

work2play2 said:


> If you are not playing in the ACC you aint playn football!



Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry for all the hard work the tech fans will have to do now......... it must be tough cleaning all the dust and dirt off the GT flags and memorabilia when it comes out of the closet every 7 or 8 years. Good game and congrats.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought the latest fad was hating FSU?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 29, 2014)

work2play2 said:


> by far the biggest fad in all of sports. a team everyone roots for because their neighbor roots for them. most fans cant name 5 players off the team. its the "how bout them dawgs"!!!! hey if you aint playing in the ACC you aint playing football!!!!





Biggest fad in all of sports?  Really?

I lived in Louisville for almost 4 years.  At first, I thought the UofL fans were insufferable.  They were "a team everyone roots for because their neighbor roots for them. Most fans can't name 5 players on the team."  Then I realized that's just what it's like when the local favorite is not YOUR favorite.  I had a good friend that lived in Auburn, AL for a little while.  Can you guess how he feels about AU fans?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2014)

work2play2 said:


> If you are not playing in the ACC you aint playn football!



Welcome to the forum! tell us about yourself


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 30, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Welcome to the forum! tell us about yourself



well he's a brilliant ncaa football prognosticator using the benefit of hindsight as his weapon.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> well he's a brilliant ncaa football prognosticator using the benefit of hindsight as his weapon.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> well he's a brilliant ncaa football prognosticator using the benefit of hindsight as his weapon.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Nov 30, 2014)

Old Winchesters said:


> Sorry for all the hard work the tech fans will have to do now......... it must be tough cleaning all the dust and dirt off the GT flags and memorabilia when it comes out of the closet every 7 or 8 years. Good game and congrats.



Well to tell you the truth - I'll be glad to see them.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Yeah, a fad .  If the Dawgs don't win a game next year, I'll still be a fan.  I know many people who didn't know Bama had a football team until they started winning again the last few years, then it's Roll Tide even though they can't name Alabama's starting QB or where he went to HS.



amazing ain't it?  


T


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2014)

Old Winchesters said:


> Sorry for all the hard work the tech fans will have to do now......... it must be tough cleaning all the dust and dirt off the GT flags and memorabilia when it comes out of the closet every 7 or 8 years. Good game and congrats.



Dang it. I was gonna put my Tech tag on the front of the truck in the morning.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah........ season ticket holder for almost 20yrs now. They could lose every game and I'd still be a fan. It's just funny when the yahoos come outta the wood work.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Yeah........ season ticket holder for almost 20yrs now. They could lose every game and I'd still be a fan. It's just funny when the yahoos come outta the wood work.



I was a Tech season ticket holder up until about '87. Then I went on a 20 year hunting binge. 

I miss the Tech games and hunting.


----------



## work2play2 (Nov 30, 2014)

oh boy, y'all are SOOOOOOO EASY! lol i don't even watch college football. carry on!


----------

